# Lil' Plinker with micarta



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's one I finished up a few weeks ago. It's a 1/4" aluminum Lil' Plinker core from Simple Shot, scaled with 1/4" paper micarta, pinned with 3/16" aluminum rod. Sanded to 800 grit and then buffed to h*ll with white diamond rouge. I love the Lil' Plinker! It is the perfect size for my hand and shoots great!

FYI, the core does not come drilled for pins (lanyard yes, pins no).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's stunning, I really love it!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Elegant simplicity! Love it.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is real perfection. Totally cool. Toolman, you're amazing. ..

I'm in the middle of a trade with Toolman right now. He already sent me my half and it's on a level like this. (I'll post pics when the trade is done.) He wants a natural from me in return...

Talk about feeling intimidated! :huh: Between this Lil Plinker and the one Lee made the other day, I have never been so humbled in my life.

Incidentally, I happen to have that same aluminum core, Toolman. I'm also getting into paper micarta, but after seeing this beautiful creation I don't think I'll be posting whatever comes off *my *bench.  Great stuff, sir! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's what the heck I'm on about! Really this one is just simple, beautiful function. Perfect.

I have professed my love for the Lil' Plinker design many times, but this build of yours puts it down to exactly what I think it should be. If I had to choose just one slingshot to carry me through the rest of my days, it would look an awful lot like this one. Nice work Tim. You got me itchin' to make another Plinker now...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Simple elegance!  Perfect!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charming and effective. A real piece of design.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so aesteticaly pleasing!

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If it has real clean lines, dynamite looking and just plain cool-Gotta be a Toolman slingshot Yo! Really nice Tim!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Shexy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous buddy!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

The little black dress of slingshots. Sleek and elegant and good for all occasions. Great work, Tim!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very sharp looking.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

TSM said:


> The little black dress of slingshots. Sleek and elegant and good for all occasions. Great work, Tim!


Little black dress and camo brassiere!! :naughty: hahaha Hey! You ever find those "bottoms"?!!? :nono:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovin it, Timmy!!! I'm a sucker for a little black dress as well, my friend...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent design


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice clean work, did you make the paper micarta? Sure took a nice finish, much better than my blue jean and polyester resin micarta that's fiberous even tho I saturated the fabric well and squeegeed it and pressed it. I sand to 220, sanding further finer doesn't produce any difference in the surface..then have to polyurethane that 3 times, light sand, PU it again three times, fine steel wool it, then rub with automotive rubbing compound to get a decent semi polish finish. Last bluejean micarta I'll make...much prefer thinner fabrics that aren't so fiberous and thick, and paper micasrtas.

I guess the member who "patented" metal core SSs finally got off his high horse. It's like tires, forks and spoons.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shape by DH and a brilliant execution by you Tim. You already know I am a fan of your work brother and this one is no different. Clean lines and a great use of materials. TRADES RULE!

Be well,
SF


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > The little black dress of slingshots. Sleek and elegant and good for all occasions. Great work, Tim!
> ...


Never could find the matching bottoms but I did find some in a hunter orange camo print. At least I wont be mistaken for a deer when I'm out fellin' pretty.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice, clean work.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

TSM said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > TSM said:
> ...


No bottoms works too! :shocked: hahaha Love ya, man..... Oh he[[... Now look, you got my nanna all goofy just thinkin about that dress :banana:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

^and now my day is complete.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Lets see that beauty banded up and ready to shoot!

Love me some LBD too! 

Cheers mates!

E.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Susi said:


> Nice clean work, did you make the paper micarta? Sure took a nice finish, much better than my blue jean and polyester resin micarta that's fiberous even tho I saturated the fabric well and squeegeed it and pressed it. I sand to 220, sanding further finer doesn't produce any difference in the surface..then have to polyurethane that 3 times, light sand, PU it again three times, fine steel wool it, then rub with automotive rubbing compound to get a decent semi polish finish. Last bluejean micarta I'll make...much prefer thinner fabrics that aren't so fiberous and thick, and paper micasrtas.
> 
> I guess the member who "patented" metal core SSs finally got off his high horse. It's like tires, forks and spoons.


I didn't make the micarta, it's an industrial grade product that I got from a fellow forum member. The time sanding and buffing really seems to be the key to the finish quality, but if the micarta isn't really well made, all the sanding in the world won't come out with a good finish. I've made batches of denim micarta that have turned out very nice and finished great and other's that just didn't seem to press well and left small voids that ruined the end result.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks to all for the kind comments!

Lee, calm that nanny down!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on that, looks fabulous! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

